# 2nd Annual OGF Crappie Open!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark your calendars for Saturday, May 6th! Pre-registration is now CLOSED. Any registrations from now until the day of the event need to be done at Obee's Deli Market on SATURDAY MAY 6th from 5:45-6:45 am.

Click the following link for tournament details and registration: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?page=crappie

We will keep a running list of registered anglers with launch numbers in this thread.

1. Buckeye Ron/Fish Rookie - 2 man team - big fish
2. Rick Seevers/Fred lassahn- 2 man team - big fish
3. Ron Kasper/Bob Kasper - 2 man team - big fish
4. Lakeraider/Zfish- 2 man team - big fish
5. Dale/Carl(big daddy) - 2 man team- big fish
6. Wave Warrier/Billybob7059 - 2 man team - big fish
7. Kurt Haun/Tom Randall -2 man team - big fish
8. Bill Stoots/JR Porter - 2 man team - big fish
10. Mark Boyer/Mike Boyer - 2 man team - big fish
11. Dennis Stone/Katie Stone - 2 man team - big fish
12. Cfish102 / Prez(Legion of Doom) - 2 man team - big fish
13. Kern Wilson & Partner - 2 man team - NO BIG FISH
15. Bob Guyton/Gary Strickland - 2 man team - big fish
16. Tigger - 1 man team - big fish
17. Parrot head/Buddy punk - 2 man team - big fish
18. Jim Hoffman/Bob Schoonover - 2 man team - big fish
19. Charles Penwell/Jerry Goss - 2 man team - big fish
20. Joe Snyder/Jim Snyder - 2 man team - NO BIG FISH
21. Devon Cropp/Mike McNeese - 2 man team -big fish
22. Ed LeGault/Terry Conde - 2 man team- big fish
23. Zach Pyles/Jim Adams - 2 man team - big fish
24. Raymond Rogers/Aaron Rogers - 2 man team - big fish
25. Ben Winter - 1 person - big fish
26. Chris & Jamie - 2 man team - big fish
27. Richard/Kathleen Kuhn -2 man team - big fish
28. Scott Stevens/Gene Stevens -2- man team, big fish?(owes for 1 more)
29. Tony bornhurst/Scott Sutherland -2- man team -NO BIG FISH
30. Tim Markel/George Markel -2- man team -NO BIG FISH
31. Mike McFall/Bill Chapman -2- man team - big fish
32. Al Wilcoxen/John Livingston - 2 man team - BIG FISH


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

> Same format as last year, and the tourney is once again at Delaware Lake!



Except NO SNOW and blizzard conditions this year


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Sounds good, I will mark my calender! By the way, did this weather over the weekend remind anybody of last years Crappie tourny?  
JEEZE that was a cold wet day!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Except NO SNOW and blizzard conditions this year


  
what's the chance of bumping it up a month or so?last year was perfect


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I thought I remember someone saying last years winners were hard core crappie pro's and not members of this site. Is that true?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah...1st place went to a team who fish the Buckeye/USA crappie trails.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Shoot wish i could come i was looking forward to it. But thats the date of my first Tournament for the MBC.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

It's an open tournament... Come have some fun!!!


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

I would think the BCC guys will probally be fishing the tourney that there club is holding at buckeye ocean that weekend. should be a good time again this year, who's bringin the donuts this year?

Sowbelly


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

sowbelly101 said:


> I , who's bringin the donuts this year?
> 
> Sowbelly


I can bet on at least one person that we may ask!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i nominate the guy who was in charge of them last year


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Is there a link to more info? How much, what time???


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We will have it up here soon. We'll also have flyers at the sports show.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be there, i will just have to find a new partner


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

We'll be there. As of a few weeks ago, my shorts still had not thawed out from last year. 
Will be working to place in the BIG money. 
Is this lake known for the gills, too? This date could have some good gill action as well. 
Must think like a fish to win this one.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Pre-Registration is NOW OPEN!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?page=crappie


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

We'll be there, Fish Rookie finally thaw out in late August.  
Ron


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

1. Buckeye Ron/Fish Rookie - 2 man team - big fish

Good luck guys.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'll be paying entry fees at the outdoor show on friday,for misfit and toad.
see y'all there tomorrow.


----------



## RONK (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll send in entry fees for my brother & I. Team Crappie Bro's.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

if anyone needs a partner...hit me up. 
:B 
newbreedmitch


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

3. Ron Kasper/Bob Kasper - 2 man team - big fish


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Does the crappie have to be alive at weigh in?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Rick Seevers paid 2/10/06 at the show. He will be boat #2. 2- man team w/ big fish


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Count me in.. I just paid with Paypal for myself and Lakeraider. Oh jeez us here we go.. This will be fun!!!

Team ZRaider Hahahahaha


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

4. Zfish/Lakeraider - 2 man team - big fish


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

id love to fish this but i got a bass tourny (Sigh)
o well, ill just have to win that tourny instead of this one


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishingislife,

No the crappie do not have to be alive when weighed in, there is no dead fish penalty.

I would suggest you not fry them prior to weighing them in. The weigh master would most likely eat much of your catch prior to getting them weighed  

See you there.

Kim


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Team ZRaider? #4 zfish/LakeRaider. No No boys, see, its My Ranger. Please make the appropriate change ! Team.4 LAKERAIDER/ zfish Hahahahaha! Later, Raider


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Please make the appropriate change ! Team.4 LAKERAIDER


 LOL.don't like your little buddy gettin' top billing,eh  

i think team BIG ENNIS/little ennis is more fitting


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Rick, put them cheaters on and Look real CLOSE! There is a zfish there in tiny pink (zfish) letters. Ennis huh? Oh course you know this means war! Now where did Red put them cherry bombs! Heheheheh! 
See you guys there! Raider


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Misfit well I guess with you and Fred we can put Older than dirt/ risen from the ashes.  Hey I think I still got a potatoe gun laying around somewhere. Don't worry Misfit I'll help you guys out! I mean you have Toad as a partner we all know you need all the help you can get.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

oh,smack time is it?
i like bud light


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

kinda early to start this isnt it? 
This is gonna be fun.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

never too early.besides,the more we discuss it,the better the chance that zfish might possibly make it there when he's supposed to,without getting lost    
i hope raider is driving


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Potatoe guns are legal? Hot Dang!!! Damn the crappie- spuds will be a flyin! 
Hahahahhaaha! Bud Lite? No way. Boones Farm in this livewell!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Come on men. This here tourneymant is fer braggin rites. Burf!!!  
Raider


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

In all seriousness aside. After this here feeshin contest, weather permitting, I hope to be camping and hangin out that nite. And hopefully with some of OGF's finest!  So that will mean WE WILL HAVE TO BRING the smokers and fire up the Raider Ribs! And the ever tastey Bone Sukin" Sauce!  
Its on! Hey, somebody bring a deep fryer, if this is Misfits feesin show- If its 
hooked- ITS COOKED!!!!!  Raider


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

LakeRaider said:


> In all seriousness aside. After this here feeshin contest, weather permitting, I hope to be camping and hangin out that nite. And hopefully with some of OGF's finest!  So that will mean WE WILL HAVE TO BRING the smokers and fire up the Raider Ribs! And the ever tastey Bone Sukin" Sauce!
> Its on! Hey, somebody bring a deep fryer, if this is Misfits feesin show- If its
> hooked- ITS COOKED!!!!!  Raider


Will you please leave the ashes off mine this time? (inside joke )  Also note name changes were made Todd.
I'll be with the BIG guy. (carl)

Oh- We are team #5 we will be following you guys too!! You must share your beverages or else we throw rocks. But with Mike in the boat we have a big advantage already. (Darn Kids!!)


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah, the crappie smackdown is on!!! I got the secret weapons all ready to go. 

I did remember, after last year to use waterproof fuses... [email protected]  

TEAM BAD ATTITUDE makes it's triumphant return!!!


----------



## RONK (Apr 13, 2004)

Carl,
The smackdown is on! As far as your secret weapons go, the rules are no dynamite. Watch out for team Crappie Bro's.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I did remember, after last year to use waterproof fuses


 i've ordered a "waterproof" trolling motor pedal for this one.took 4 days for mine to dry out,before it would run again


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

We had the same problem last year, lost the trolling motor with 2.5 hrs to fish. There was no way we could hold the boat with the monsoon that we had that day. Maybe this year Ill ride around with a bullhorn and cheer people on. 


Sowbelly


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

billy bob and i are in see ya in the number 6 spot!! assuming this lake is unlimited... is a 19' boat cool or should i bring the 12' fishin unit?? seen posts from the past, sounds like the cuddy with enclosures would be the way to go 
LOL!! cant go wrong takin a heater and a sh##ter if you can


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL


> sounds like the cuddy with enclosures would be the way to go
> LOL!! cant go wrong takin a heater and a sh##ter if you can


good thinking,cause it sure wasn't fun last year
and bring the big boat if you want.no hp limit.just don't run over my tin can on the takeoff


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Zfish said:


> Misfit well I guess with you and Fred we can put Older than dirt/ risen from the ashes.  Hey I think I still got a potatoe gun laying around somewhere. Don't worry Misfit I'll help you guys out! I mean you have Toad as a partner we all know you need all the help you can get.


I got 1 too we'll shoot some back, just hope i dont chum crappies for ya LOL!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

mikey,i'll be toting my 9 foot ugly stick lead launcher and a box of 3 ounces sinkers


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Team #6- Wave Warrier/Billybob7059 - 2- man team - big fish
Keep them coming guys if you want out early!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

8. Shake/Brother - 2 man team - big fish
9. Bill Stoots/JR Porter - 2 man team - big fish


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

is there a limit on how many teams will be allowed??? :G


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Pretty sure our permit is for 50 boats, but I'll double check.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Confirmed at 50.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark and Mike Boyer #10. Thanks Guys. 
Better sign up fast if you want an early Boat number.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a reminder to those camping or making a weekend of it. Friday (5/5) fishing is off limits to those who are participating in the tourney on Saturday. We do this in an effort to keep the field as level as possible, as not everyone has the means to pre-fish.

As an alternative, you could always trailer down the road to Alum and have a ball on Friday.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Add the team of cfish102 and Prez....

From this point forward, THE LEGION OF DOOM. :S 

I'm loaning them my boat and they'll be paying this week..


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

i would really like to come and fish but we have been working so many saturdays and the co. wants to work a lot more that i have no idea if i will be able to make it or not when u register do u have to pay then or can u wait til the day of the tourney? if any one know please reply. thanx


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

You can sign up the day of the tournament, There will be a little additional charge if you sign up that day, but not much. There is a $5.00 per person charge.


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

i know u can do it the day of but i was worried about the 50 boat limit. do u think they will get that many?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Last year, in a blizzard, we had 48 teams....

If we get nice weather, we'll be turning guys away...

I'd sign up ASAP to ensure you get a spot...


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

11. Dennis Stone/Katie Stone - 2 man team - big fish

Good luck!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Of course, they won't get a boat number until AFTER they register  ... We all talked about it at the FOS/Vic's show and they decided on their team name... L.O.D. my foot! More like the Legion of :S .....


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

1. 0-60 in -10 seconds flat
2. I think I see the face of jesus on the back corner of the tarp
3. Let's hope this isn't necessary this time around


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Man that was a classic! Shake your right I see it too. Lets get it on E-Bay tonight!!


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Jim morrison, its a door man.

hopefully the guidewear can be left at home this year and we wont have to dress like were ice fishing.

sowbelly


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Good one Shake ! All I can say is "it worked" ! lol I am sure going to miss that boat thats for sure ! To bad it was impossible to do 60+ mph that day . Good luck to everyone fishing this event . I am sure that you will have a great time and enjoy every aspect of meeting the best group of guys around . To bad I have a tourny of my own to run this day or i would gladly come out to donate some $$$ to the winners .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

And by the way , I think I deserve a prize for the best looking rig at any OGF event for the 2005 season !


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you get a new boat yet Phil?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> And by the way , I think I deserve a prize for the best looking rig at any OGF event for the 2005 season !


 you deserve something
that was a sight to behold,LOL.
have you applied for a patent yet,phil?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Well , I hope so Dale . See what happens when you walk into a dealership with the wife , they start picking out things they want you to have ! lol In this case I can live with her decision , the only good thing is that it has been one of the boats that I have dreamed of haveing . And before you ask , that contraption will never be on my new pretty big boat . lol I should have included that pic on ebay when I was selling the boat ! lol May have helped get a few more bucks out of it .


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

with as much wind as that thing caught you shoulda been able to do 60mph no problem with a sail like that.

sowbelly


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I was gonna say... Heck, if that wind woulda caught right, you'd STILL be sailin'!!!

I thought you were going to get picked up and deposited over the rainbow in that storm last year man...


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

13. Kern Wilson & Partner - 2 man team - NO BIG FISH

Good luck!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I'll fill the next spot.don't know my partner yet but have some one in mind and we'll be in for big fish.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Gstrick and TheKing have registered for this years OGF Crappie Open. Looking forward to kicking everyone's butt.  

Who is bringing the subs and chips and how do we pay for it?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, you guys are boat #15, Thanks!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Tigger and Chardon Rob boat #16 Thanks


----------



## crab (Apr 14, 2004)

Is there any need for anyone else to fish sounds like they got it wrapped up


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

We paid this morning, it"s going to be a good time!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Buddy, your boat #17. See you there. Thanks for entering.


----------



## crab (Apr 14, 2004)

So where is the party gonna be at afterwards. Me and fishin will be there!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Team #18 Jim Hoffman & Bob Schoonover. Thanks for entering. 

WE are at 18 teams now, so you better get signed and pay if you still want a lower boat number. Should and will be a blast this year.( and a whole lot warmer!)


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

OK, we had some confusion there, but it's all good in the crappie tournament hood!!!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Jim Hoffman/Bob Schoonover -2- man team - big fish

I work with Bob hes a great guy and fisherman watch out boys...........


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Charles Penwell and Jerry Goss team #19 thanks guys.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Dale - Can you tell me if you have received my check and registration yet? I sent it in early last week.
Thanks!

Joe Snyder


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I post them the day I receive them. When did you send it? Check the first page in case I used you screen name. Let me know when you sent it out.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Dale - It was sent out last Monday the 6th I do believe. I live here in Columbus so I wouldn't think that it would take more than two days to get to you. Maybe it was held up in the mail. Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Joe your boat #20, thanks.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

#21 Devon Cropp / Mike McNeese, thanks Guys.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

#22 Ed LeGault and Terry Conde, thanks guys.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Team #23 Zack Pyles & Jim Adams

Team #24 Raymond Rogers & Aaron Rogers

Thanks for entering.


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

Dale you have a PM for another team....Stretch


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

26. Chris Frost & Kenny Combs - 2 man team - big fish


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Richard & Kathleen Kuhn #27, thanks see you there.


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

As you all know my partner zfish will be tying the knot this summer soooo, this will be his last tournymint whilst still thinking in somewhat of a fishing sense. Now admittedly, his future better 1/2 is considerable more schooled than ol' zfish ( hell, the boy went to school at RESUME SPEED Mt. Gilynad high), so in all fairness, be nice to him. Its okay little buddy, I know your'e in a fog!  We all need to boost his morale'. If you see a blue Ranger boat with a guy in the back casting pink jigs, stop and say "it'll be alright little buddy!" I,ll be the man in front with the big grin (cause I got Red) and she,s still keepin' me in line (for the most part) after 24 yrs to life with no chance of parole'.  Now about that lead lined lifejacket! LOL See ya'll there!  
Raiderand zfish


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

LMAO... Thanks man And to think I got you a cool bday present. Looks like to top things off you're going to have a good night rig this year after I put your palm tree on the Ranger. If you see a pink palm tree going across Delaware Lake that would be Lakeraider.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man this thread bring back memories. I can honestly say that I will never forget that day for as long as I live. Good luck this year guys. Be safe & I wish warm (dry) weather for all of you.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

It has to be better than last year, that's for sure. I am wondering though as they are calling for the 30's tonight  Mother nature wouldn't do that to us again would she?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Surely not, espically since the date has been moved into May. If something does happen, br smart guys, we stayed out until the last couple minutes last year & paid the price. Good luck hopefully you'll have some nice slabs.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm registered and looking forward to slab time. Neither sun nor snow or windy or waves will keep me from drowning minnis. Look forward to meeting new faces and talking smack! 

I just hope the boat will run!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Neither sun nor snow or windy or waves will keep me from drowning minnis


 well,you'd have felt right a home at the tourney last year then.only thing missing was sun


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

just found out today i don't have to work next saturday can i mail my $40 in today or is it too late and gonna cost me $50 or is it alll filled up and no more rooom?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Send it today. you'll be fine. As long as I have it by next Friday. There are 30 teams as of today. If you want in Big Fish it is $50.00 total, $40.00 w/o big fish.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Team #29- Tony Bornhurst & Scott Sutherland
Team #30- Tim & George Markel

Thanks, see you there May 6th.


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

thanx dale will get check in the mail as soon as i get off work.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

FYI, pre-reg is CLOSED. Any entries from this point forward must be done at Obee's Deli the morning of the tournament. Click on the link on the first page of the post for directions.

Good luck to all, and see you on Sat!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Another reminder for those headed up to the area prior to Saturday. Pre-fishing is OFF LIMITS this Friday, and anyone doing so will be disqualified and their entry fee non refunded. Alum creek lake is a few miles down the road, and loaded with fish (just ask Fishslim ) and would be a great alternative.

If anyone has any questions, now's the time to ask. We will go over the rules briefly at blast-off, and we will have OGF staff available on the water should any problems or emergency situations arise.

Best of luck to everyone, and here's to a safe and fun tournament!


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

Dale M just wondering if u have recieved my check yet? haven't seen our name on the list of entrants.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

We are in need of lodging this Friday night for the OGF Crappie Open. Can anyone help with the contact phone numbers for good lodging?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

As of today I have npt received a check from you. What are the proper names on the entry fourm?

Travel lodge on Rt. 23 just south of Delaware Dam is where some are staying. Carl and I will be there as will Lakeraider and his son  ( Sorry, couldn't resist that one) here's the number: 1001 Us Highway 23 N - (740) 369-4421
If you book there look us up, I'll have my Black Chevy Truck and the Tracker Targa boat. Carl has a Dark Green Dodge P/U


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

We're booked and there before 8 pm. Will be thirsty and looking for a place to liquidate  We'll be in the old dark blue suburban pulling a white smokercraft.  You can recognize us as the ones with large crappie fish scales on our clothing !


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i would join you all for a beer,but i ain't driving there and back twice just to hang out with a motley bunch like some of you,and listen to all the lies   
saturday will be eneough


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I should be checked in by 4PM on Friday, if anyone would like to meet for a beverage...

My green truck has all sorts of OGF decals on it... Can't miss it.


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

well that sux i mailed it to the sawmill rd. address was that correct? i put it in the mail last friday. al wilcoxen is the name on the check. if u haven't gotten it by today i may have to put a stop payment on it. a couple of days should be long enough to get something thru the mail from springfield i would think.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

MUCH nicer forecast than last year 

http://www.weather.com/weather/wxdetail/USOH0252?dayNum=2&from=weekend


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

You all have a great time Saturday!!

Being unable to get out of work, I'll be doing a double shift and thinking about all of you out on the water while I'm stuck in a steel mill.   

I am really going to miss being there with all of you!!   :B

Have a great day without any incidents.


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Whys he got to be my son! Besides, nobody claims him. I thought two trains collided and he flew out of a hobo's butt! Plus , he's a tea totler. I,m hangin' with Big Daddy for some adult beverages!  zfish likes them drinks with the umbrellas? Umm, Shirley somethings? Jeez!  Raider


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Now that's the kind of weather that I am talking about !!!


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

I was just wondering how the boat launch will be done at the tournament ? I no we go by team # but will we all have are boats in the water befor it starts and take off by team #. Or will we put boats in the water at 7:00 by team # and leave as we get them in the water?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

All the boats will be checked before you launch. We'll have everyone in the water before we start. We'll cover a few rules then start the boats out. Very easy very fast.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info Dalem


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Quick reminder again, anyone that hasn't pre paid you must stop by Obie's marathon and sign up. The store is located just South of the launch Ramp. I'll post a phone number (Friday) if you need help or run into a problem. Hope to see a lot of you there.


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Should you have a problem on the water, just give me a jingle on my cell, 513-236-4137 (Todd). We,ll come runnin' and help you.  Or look for the blue R71 Ranger bassboat and flag us down! And remember, if your big motor is running- Put your life jacket on with the kill switch attached!!!!!
See you all there! Raider


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

well great i was really looking forward to going but thanx to the postal service being so damn slow looks like i won't be in. everyone have fun and be safe.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Family is coming for the weigh in and we will be camping at the state park. I will have the deep fryer hot and making hush puppies and fillets. Bring me a beer and join in on the fun! Just look for the black chevy w/ OGF sticker, checkmate ski "and fish". We will set up camp after weigh in and than start frying! When I register for the camp, name will be Stevens- OGF. Cell is 614-207-2104.

BTW- is weigh in at marina or at Obee's?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Weigh-in will be at the Marina


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

add my cell to the help list.
614-266-7225


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

crappies4ever....check your PM!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone know who crappiejedi is???  If you really must know ask Lakeradier he'll fill you in. What ever happened to ZFish? could this be Crappiejedi. We will find out tomorrow. More to follow.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

is roger in charge of donuts this year?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm sure glad this motel has wireless internet... LOL

DaleM and I are discussing tactics with RONK, his brother Bob, LakeRaider, and some other dude that claims to be a "crappie jedi" whatever that is...

Lake Raider: o you want a minnow???"

Crappie Jedi: "No... I'm using the force"

I hope I fish better than the Cavs play hoops!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!! results to follow!!!!!! :B ...by team wave warrior/billybob...w/billybob taking the honers!!!!  4 th place team wave warrior/billybob....thanks for putting this together OGF!!! well see ya' next time!!!!!!!!...............signed...LOYAL MEMBERS!!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We will post all the results soon, so everyone can see the final results. Thanks to everone that came out to support this event.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for coming out everyone! Beautiful day with LOTS of fish caught, wish they would have been bigger, but it kept things interesting as far as the competition. 

Fun time. I'll post the pix after I rest awhile. I'm BEAT!!!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

DaleM said:


> We will post all the results soon, so everyone can see the final results. Thanks to everone that came out to support this event.


Haven't seen the final results yet,was curious as to who did what and the fish that were caught.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Well guys, it looks like someone forgot to record the final numbers before we packed up and left. If we can come up with anything we'll post it. I know we had several teams that caught 10 crappies. I think everyone caught fish, just not enough. Again, sorry about the confussion, and screw up. We'll try harder next year.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

If no one erased the white board it's would still be there.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Stretch!!! Check the board man!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

DaleM said:


> Stretch!!! Check the board man!


JEESH Dale, maybe some of us don't want our fishing prowess (or lack of it  ) put on the internet for everyone to see. Just kidding of course, I would take a day like Saturday with out catching any fish over the weather we had last year any place or any time!
By the way, I got a nice blue OGF hat on Saturday and my son decided he wanted it! I may have to get me another!


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Was just wondering what place My partner and I ended up finishing ? Pyles & Adams. Team #23

Or is it posted somewhere and I just haven't found it ?

Thanks

zpyles_00


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

are there any results posted anywhere else?
what was the winning weight?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

We're trying to find Stretch... He has the board with the results... I was told someone else was going to post them, I guess Stretch was the guy...


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

I have the board with the results, I will post them tomorrow. Sorry for the delay....Stretch


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Stretch said:


> I have the board with the results, I will post them tomorrow. Sorry for the delay....Stretch


Were do i find the results at?Or did Stretch Vanish?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

He has a way of disappearing sometimes... HEY STRETCH!!! POST THE RESULTS BUDDY!!!!


----------

